# I galloped!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't galloped on Vida since I fell off last fall. Well we were on our anniversary trail ride. My husband had to get off his horse to open a gate. Normally his horse will stand without him hanging onto her. This time she decided to take a little trip without him. This is on a 7000 acre cattle ranch mind you, so she could have gone a LONG way. I took off after her at a gallop finally catching her about 1/4 mile away. I was so proud of myself  I forgot how much fun it can be. I guess I wasn't thinking about anything except catching Fras so my anxiety went out the window.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Way to go Vida!!!

_Congratulations_ 8)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

That is awesome Vida. I love to gallop, I used to be scared after I fell off doing it once as well but once I did it again after so long it felt good and was a big confidence booster. I'm even brave enough to ask for it while bareback every now and again, given the horses are behaving well and all. :wink: 

You forget how awesome it feels and then after you do it you whisk your hair back and go "Gee why'd I wait so long?!?"


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What a rush!!! An Anniversary ride and galloping! You lucky girl! :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool! Our mares love it when I let them have a free rein and gallop along the fields...and you can just feel the power underneath you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bet your husband thought you were HOT! Galloping across that pasture like that! You go girl!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^ hehe agreed!


how fun!!! congrats


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!! And congrats on your gallop!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

AWESOME! Happy Ann! And congrats on your gallop. IT's fun isn't it. Guess you'll have to do it more often!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww happy Anniversary, Vida!  Congrats!!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

aww, congratulations! sometimes that is all you need is that moment to make that decision to do it... then you are over it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats a fact Callies mom  It takes a don't think just do moment. I had planned on taking some lessons and all sort of things to get my confidence back. Actually all it took was keeping my butt in the saddle and ride, ride, ride. :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

that's awesome Vida! I haven't galloped yet....no places straight enough or long enough to do so  
Glad you had fun!!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Thats a fact Callies mom  It takes a don't think just do moment. I had planned on taking some lessons and all sort of things to get my confidence back. Actually all it took was keeping my butt in the saddle and ride, ride, ride. :lol:


I know from experience  
Callie bucked me off a while back and I was really afraid to do anything on her... I kept over-thinking it every time I would consider getting on her and doing it.
I actually broke my streak after galloping on the beach in mexico while on vacation... it was spur of the moment and invigorating! I wanted more when I got home


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

happy anniversary and ooh i love galloping. i ride through like a half mile of trails and then we get to this private road and there is lots of grass along the straight and we gallop there all the time...my mare is weird and llikes to make quick turns over to the pavement..im like NOOOOO....thats dangerous!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The field right next to us hasn't been planted yet, just disked dirt nice and smooth and would be a soft landing. I haven't been able to resist galloping across that field. Did it yesterday on the way home, a big no no I know but I just had to do it. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

you naughty naughty school girl! :wink: LOL... Sounds like you are having a blast on Vida again!!!!!! :lol: Good for you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Must have been that 20 year anniversary in the romantic cottage... put some pep back in your step huh???


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Must have been that 20 year anniversary in the romantic cottage... put some pep back in your step huh???


hehehe :lol:


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Galloping is so much fun, I never fell down, so I don't know how it is to be scared


----------

